# My Craziness In Life



## davidh (Jun 5, 2015)

i wear a size 36 levi;s or at least thats what i am wearing.  i should try to get a size 37 but they're not available. so i ordered a 38.  sheesh, can't keep up up cause the but has all gone to the stomach. . . some of you old guys can follow this.   I've got a bunch of 36's, brand new in the drawer and have been working on the one pair that i still can button.    ?  ?  ?  now what.

i remember when my wife bought me a hat, I'm bald and she figures i need an old many type hat. . . . great, thats too dam tight and i get a headache from it.. ... ....

walking thru my friends bunch of collectables, lo and behold, i spy a "hat stretcher"  from the past.  beautiful wood craftsmanship. . .  hey, i sad, can i borrow this ?  well i did and it worked just like it was suppose to, but back to the levi's.  
why not make a stretcher for the jeans ?  ok, i got a couple cable spools and lots of scrap wood, and i make a two piece rig, looks like it will maybe work:


so i figured this would be pretty neat, it fit the waste band nearly perfect,  good guess.  then i needed some sort of wedge to spread it until you could almost hear the threads scream "enough".  ahhhaa !
so i dug this out from under the bench:


worked like a charm.  it took about 3 minutes and i have all my levi's stretched until they go thru the washer and dryer next time. . .  
i had to share as my wife just told me there was another way to remedy the issue. . . .


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 5, 2015)

You should think about marketing your stretcher.  I'll bet there are a lot of women out there who would pay dearly for such a device!


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 5, 2015)

I love that ingenuity.  I'll bet a port-a-power has never been used in that application before.


----------



## kvt (Jun 5, 2015)

I like the port a power,  less work,  But I guess that would not work for me,   I couldn't here the threads start to snap.   I have the same problem,  36 tight, 38 leave the belt off and I walk out of them,   Belt on still have to pull them up all the time.   and the wife prob had the same thing to say as yours,


----------



## ogberi (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome to the "noassatall" club.     I'm a short (5'5") guy, who weighed a mighty 130lbs when I met my wife-to-be 11 years ago.  Since then I've grown no taller, but I have gotten up to about 145-150 lbs.  I do have to agree with my wife that I look much healthier with some meat on my bones.   But, I have the same problem now as I did then.  I got no butt.  I got no hips.  I basically hang my belt under my little pot gut, and over my hip bones, then hope.  Sometimes it works.  

Best thing I've found?  Suspenders for pants, and bib overalls.  Circumvents the risk of showing the office workers my boxers if my hands are full and my belt decides to loose it's grip.  Do I drop a $700 printer, or risk a trip to HR......


----------



## higgite (Jun 5, 2015)

ogberi said:


> Best thing I've found?  Suspenders for pants, and bib overalls.  Circumvents the risk of showing the office workers my boxers if my hands are full and my belt decides to loose it's grip.  Do I drop a $700 printer, or risk a trip to HR......



Depends on who pays for the new printer.


----------



## Mike Nash (Jun 5, 2015)

davidh said:


> i wear a size 36 levi;s or at least thats what i am wearing.  i should try to get a size 37 but they're not available. so i ordered a 38.  sheesh, can't keep up up cause the but has all gone to the stomach. . . some of you old guys can follow this.   I've got a bunch of 36's, brand new in the drawer and have been working on the one pair that i still can button.    ?  ?  ?  now what.



I don't know about Levis and whether newer jeans are looser than older ones. I wear Wranglers. But as time has gone on, the same exact "part number" is about 2 inches bigger than used to be. I have old 31" jeans that fit more snugly than the more recent 29". The old 30" are the best fit, new ones too big. Yes, they keep moving production. I think the Mexicans figure all Americans are fat and vain. I'm the unlucky guy who's 6' and 116 lbs. I don't qualify for wiry either 

I tried shoe stretchers with some boots once, too cheap to give them up. Because of that I now have some nerve damage and everything hurts. So picture this rail thin guy with oversized steel toe boots (wearing shirts up to 35 years old because they actually fit.)

Have fun!


----------



## mcostello (Jun 6, 2015)

We need the same thing only in reverse for bikini's. (Women's bathing suits, NOT Men's briefs.)


----------

